# SR20DET T-25 Outlet Flange



## SR20D21 (May 30, 2003)

I just thight I would post this, it may help someone who is trying to do this turbo on another engine or needing a gasket?........

I needed the turbo comp. outlet gasket for the SR T-25 mine was blown out the side, I was going through a stack of misc. gaskets and found a perfect match.





























It is the ex. pipe gasket from a Honda CR125 motorcycle part # 18291-KZ4-700. Also the outlet flange from this bike also bolted right up so if you need a straight flange and don't wish to build one go to your local motorcycle dealership and order one the years should be from around 93 to 99 CR 125.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Ya can go o Nissan and get the gasket for a Z32 TT also.


----------



## SR20D21 (May 30, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> Ya can go o Nissan and get the gasket for a Z32 TT also.


I went to the locall Nissan dealer, They did not have that gasket in stock(or any other gasket, ring set, timing chain set or seal I have ever needed!!) thats when I found this gasket, called the local Motorcycle dealer they had 6......I wish my locall dealer did not suck!


----------

